# Dymatize Amp'd Review



## andyo (Nov 6, 2005)

Hey all, been using Dymatize Amp'd for about 1.5 weeks now and here is my overall review

Price: $24.00 for 240cc on Bulknutrition.com

Taste: Sour as hell

Dosage: 2.5 CC in Am;2.5 CC in PM

Effects: As a pre-workout energizer, this dosage was literally all I needed ALL DAY LONG! I was so pumped up that I could barely stay still. No added strength really just my intensity levels were way up. Sweating like a horse on fire and even hornier than usual. 

I just bought 3 bottles for future use. 

Rating 10 of 10 for Energy
6 of 10 for taste
8 of 10 for useability

It's good stuff use it, powerful though.


----------



## LAM (Nov 6, 2005)

what are some of the active ingredients ?


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 6, 2005)

Proprietary Blend - 900mg 
Caffeine   
Glucuronolactone   
NAC   
Taurine   
L-Tyrosine   
L-Phenalalanine   
Guggulsterone E & Z   
Green Tea   
Evodiamine   
Citrimax (Garcinia Cambogia-Hydroxycitrate) Extract   
Bladderwrack


----------



## andyo (Nov 6, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Proprietary Blend - 900mg
> Caffeine
> Glucuronolactone
> NAC
> ...



Thanks for inputting that in for me man, I just now got to the forums this evening.

I would definitely recommend this product to whomever needs a quick boost in energy for the day..as far as fat loss goes, we'll have to see.


----------



## Hlanderr (Nov 6, 2005)

yeah please... i would really like to see how it is for fat loss...
im looking for a great preworkout mix but not for fat loss.... im looking at NO Xplode and Amped and a few other things...


----------



## andyo (Nov 7, 2005)

So Far I am loving this product. 

I have taken the following stims over the years:

Xenadrine RFA-1
Hydroxydrene Ephedra based
Hydroxycut Ephedra based
Liquid Clenbutrx
Redline
Neurostim + C
Nuerostim Regular
Dymetridene Xtreme 

And nothing so far has been this good as far as Energy is concerned. Just my 2 cents. 

So far this is day 3 on a 2 x per day dosage. It is good and absolutely no crashes reported, however today I did feel a bit more shaky than normal.


----------



## andyo (Nov 9, 2005)

Ok, let 2 days more pass, and well, I believe it's still just as strong as day 1. I dont have the shakes or anything like the other day, but something funny happened that I noticed that was wierd:

MY skin, particularly on my hands and face, is very dry. The very tip of my nose is peeling like a sunburn! 

After my cheat day on Saturday: My weight was up to 164 on Sun
                                             Tues night(Pre-Calorie-up): 157lbs. 
                                              Wednesday: AM :160lbs even
All is well though: It's pretty powerful stuff too. Makes me out of breath at times but I like the feeling of it.


----------



## Hlanderr (Nov 10, 2005)

sounds like you are losing a lot of water weight really fast..... are you losing fat weight too?


----------



## andyo (Nov 10, 2005)

Yeah, So far so good, cant really tell if my BF% Has changed: However, my BF% Last month was at a good overall 9.13%, so we'll see/


----------



## andyo (Nov 15, 2005)

ok, let another week go by..with 1 day off from the Amp'd..

The overall boost in energy is waining a bit, but still smooth and helpful pre-workout...
Sweating like a beast during workouts. 

Checked my overall BF% yesterday and at a nice 9.1%. Don't really know if it's the Amp;d or diet..prob a combination. 

Overall weight: Sat(Post-cheat day): 164 TODAY: 158lbs. 

Get the shivers quite often on this product...maybe it's just me..

Will keep you posted.


----------

